# Sneezing hen



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

My white Silkie hen is sneezing and sometimes has a bubble blowing out of her nose. What's wrong and how do I fix it?


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Sorry to hear. Not much help but I would suggest to keep her warm and isolate her. I also believe (it worked for my quails) that if you feed her garlic then it'll slowly help. Hope she gets well soon!


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

It's a CRD. As robopetz said, isolate your bird and keep her warm. 
When my birds get a mild CRD, I treat with Tylan powder [which you can get from a vet.] The Tylan is mixed in the water and given for 5 to 7 days. Usually it takes 14 days for a mild CRD to run its course with a bird. 
Also watch your flock to make sure no one else shows any symptoms.
Hope she gets better =)


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks and ill have too look for that stuff but I have her inside now and I give her garlic in her water we will see how things will happen


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

VetRx drops help too. Tylan probably works better but I've been using the VetRx. You can get it at a local feed mill or if you have a Tractor Supply Store, they have it too.


----------

